
Cox Loses in Willful Infringement Trial  – Owes BMG $25M for Users' Piracy - pdabbadabba
http://www.law360.com/telecom/articles/739353?nl_pk=ec36e714-14a3-4dbd-8fcd-4c613ee5505d&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=telecom
======
pdabbadabba
Cox was accused of knowingly reactivating accounts of repeat infringers in
order to maximize subscriber revenue. A federal jury in Virginia agreed today,
holding Cox liable for willful contributory copyright infringement.

Will substitute a non-paywalled article when one becomes available.

------
pdabbadabba
No paywall: [https://torrentfreak.com/cox-is-liable-for-pirating-
subscrib...](https://torrentfreak.com/cox-is-liable-for-pirating-subscribers-
ordered-to-pay-25-million-151217/)

